# DY-102 SS Mayflower



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

By special request and owing to the fact that it's not exactly the hardest thing to model...

_This ones for you _*KUROK*_. The SS Mayflower..._


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

That's a sleeper type ship, eh?

I think someone using Photobucket web service posted a ton of pics a ways back of the Botany Bay that most of us had never seen...

Anybody here save the link?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Phil has a lot of great pix on his site. http://www.cloudster.com


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Yep, and I'm using everysingle one of them


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I always liked how it looked like a sharpened pencil to me


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

capt Locknar said:


> I always liked how it looked like a sharpened pencil to me


Yeah, I alwasy thought that too. I'd like a kit of it, but I just can't help seeing the sharpened pencil!

Brad.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

If you think it looks like a pencil now, just wait until I texture it  

OK, one more then I've just GOT to make breakfast for the kids...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Breakfast? At 9PM your time?
Hope you're getting an early start and not a late one. 
BTWay, just sent you a PM


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

No, no. Just kidding around. Breakfast was at least 4 hours ago.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^Glad to hear it! I heard one of the best ways to keep the wife and kids calm and occupied was to place a blanket over their cage... or was that for birds?


Where is the big yellow and black #2 on your DY?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

You joke about pencils but I did do a render with pencil like material colors. Couldn't bring myself to post it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I was expecting a yellow version with the #2. :lol:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Very nice, *FMM*. Very, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thank you sir. I'm glad you popped in. Where do you suppose I should put the running lights on this thing?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking really good as all you stuff 4MM! Have you the Ships of the Line Calendars? There is a nice shot from TOS, with running lights on.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Lloyd. Haven't seen you around lately. No, I don't have that one. Missed my chance to get it and who knew alot of places get rid of their calendars after the first few months of the year.

Anyone have a shot of this pic? Or a description?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I found this. Not what I was telling you about, but it looks the same.:thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

That picture highlights my quandry. The red/green lights are on the cargo carriers not the ship itself.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That's Jose Perez's Lightwave model.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great!

Is the model hanging by the two wires above the conning tower?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Muchas gracias, 4MM!
Nice job and fast too. I want to build a large model of it someday (if I ever get more spare time)....


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Is the model hanging by the two wires above the conning tower?


Yes indeed. LOL


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

KUROK said:


> Muchas gracias, 4MM!
> Nice job and fast too. I want to build a large model of it someday (if I ever get more spare time)....


You're very welcome sir. Since it probably wouldn't yet exists had it not been for you do you have any special requests for pics?

Now update time:

EUREKA! EUREKA! EUREKA!

I spent the other evening learning all the ins and outs of Blenders UV mapper. I can now map entire DY-100 hulls using a single material (as opposed to several, of course)! Same thing for starship nacelles.

So here's my start on the panel lines for the main hull. Trying something different...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great! :thumbsup: 

As a descendent of an indentured slave off the original Mayflower, I'm proud to see the name being used on another colony ship (even if only imaginary  ).

BTW: Did _Star Trek: Enterprise _ever show a DY series class vessel? It would have made a nice little nod to continuity.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking good! I like the details. Later on it would look good by a starship.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Anyone have an idea of what the size of the "real" ship is supposed to be?


Though there may be some slight descrepency due to distance between the two models, a high-res screen capture from the Khan TOS episode could help nail that down.

We could then check that guesstimate against any other info that might be floating out there...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

My web searched for info have comeup with the following figures:

106m (347.77')
375'
110m (360.89')
120m (393.7')
140m (459.32')
244m (ship plus launch vehicle, ship length not specified but approx 140m)

I haven't tried any calculations myself but the first three lengths seem intuitively closer than the rest. I've been planning on using 375' whent the time comes to add some details not present on the filming miniature.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I've also since found several references to Botany Bay being DY-102. Not that that means much as it's not used in the show but I'd probably change if it's mentioned in any Kahn/Eugenics Wars books. Anyone here that can spead to that point?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Looks great! :thumbsup:
> 
> As a descendent of an indentured slave off the original Mayflower, I'm proud to see the name being used on another colony ship (even if only imaginary  ).
> 
> BTW: Did _Star Trek: Enterprise _ever show a DY series class vessel? It would have made a nice little nod to continuity.


Thanks man. Haven't seen you around much, good to hear from you. No, no DY-100s (or anything else) on Enterprise.

Oh yes. I've decided that the DY-100 was a combined effort of NASA, JPL, and Microsoft.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> My web searched for info have comeup with the following figures:
> 
> 106m (347.77')
> 375'
> ...


Anybody have or can do a screencapture of the BBay next to the TOS Enterprise? Which year did the episode appear in?

Also, wasn't the original ship made from a large scale submarine mockup? Anyone know what sub?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It was a first season episode.Here is a screen grab.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> You're very welcome sir. Since it probably wouldn't yet exists had it not been for you do you have any special requests for pics?


I guess the best thing for building a model might be a good set of orthos like a three view. 

Thanks, again!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

You got it. Still have some details to add and the textures to do but I'll get some orthos together after those are finished. Thanks for the suggestion of this model. It's been fun.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

The panels lines for the forward part of the main hull are finished:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I figured out a way to get a "canon" measurement of the Botany Bay.
See the TOS Enterprise production version length thread I just posted for details...


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Are we going to wake up the crew of the _Mayflower_ or let them sleep? 

Seriously, that looks incredible!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I say let 'em sleep awhile longer. Perhaps when they their trip is over the ship will be finished.

And a healthly start on the rear portion of the primay hull.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

As usual you have done a great job ! The looking rearward shot is very cool!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay, I've got some scaling numbers some may or may not like.

First let me say that these numbers are from Phil Broad's blueprints of a "real-world" Botany Bay.

He based these on some very exacting measurements taken directly from the TOS filming model of the BBay.

The only bone of contention here is that Phil believes the Enterprise, and thereby the BBay by extension, to be 1/96th scale models. Which would put the "real world" Enterprise at about 1072 vs 947 feet.

His reasoning being that it's unlikely that the model builders would use a scale of 1/84.8th.

Pretty convincing argument, but the length of 947 has been used so often as to be very widely accepted. Please let's not get into a long canon debate over this.

I don't point this out to criticize anyone's point of view, but simply to explain that to make the measurements of the Botany Bay canon, I had to figure out the BBay filming miniature's length by dividing Phil's incredible blueprint measurements by 96. (Phil doesn't state the model's length directly.)

The filming model of the BBay therefore comes out to be right at 45.9"
(4406.80851063829787234042553191484 inches divided by 96)

BBay's Original filming model length = 45.904255319148936170212765957438

I then calculated the TOS E's scale as closely as possible using the 947 foot length, "real world" measurement and dividing that(in inches) by 134.

To get an admittedly lame scale of 1/1.848th scale.

TOS E's original scale assuming 947 foot length = 1/84.805970149253731343283582089552

Then I multiplied the BBay filming miniatures' length in inches by 84.8059701492 yada, yada, yada.

Which gave me a TOS relative real world length of the BBAy's in inches to be 3892.9549063194664973007303905987

BBay's "Real world" length would be 324.4129088599 feet(Using TOS E's scaling factor)

Therefore:

At 1/350th the BBay would be 11.122728 inches long

At 1/1000th the BBay would be 3.892954 inches long

Let me know if I screwed up the calculations anywhere. :thumbsup:


*N.B. If Phil is right that the TOS Enterprise was built as a 1/96th scale model then the BBay's length "real world" length would be 367.234 feet or 4406.8085 inches.*

*Making a 1/350th scale model 12.59 inches long.*
*and a 1/1000th scale model 4.4068 inches long.*


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Some texture updates. To see the textures "raw", I've got RayTrace options turned off so no Ray Shadows or AO.










_Had some meteor trouble along the way. Must be fun to have your alarm clock keyed to a hullbreach warning_


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And to round out the evening, here's a sneak peek of how the orthos are shaping up...

Ortho Test (2560x910)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is so exciting to see a 4 Mad Men project come together. I really like the Ortho Test.
Really great views.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow 4MM, that looks fantastic!!

Amazing attention to detail!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Kewl !!!!

I usually don't like too much surface detail that wasn't on the original, but the texturing is subtle, logical and beautiful enough that it's definitely an improvement!

Great work yet again!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

*FMM* great work as usual. I'm curious though. has anyone ever modeled the DY-100 with all the cargo modules in place. I recall seeing sketches somewhere that suggested that some of the _BB's_ modules were missing when we see it onscreen, hence the v-shape configuration on top.

Just asking.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

There was a 1/1000 scale resin kit that you could buy, as an option, the additional cargo pods.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> *FMM* great work as usual. I'm curious though. has anyone ever modeled the DY-100 with all the cargo modules in place. I recall seeing sketches somewhere that suggested that some of the _BB's_ modules were missing when we see it onscreen, hence the v-shape configuration on top.
> 
> Just asking.


As a matter of fact I have. Can't say I like the way it looks but I do have them and will render one up. From some angles it reminds of the poison spitting dino from Jurrasic Park. I've also comeup with a special take (I think) on the subject of the containers but more on that latter when I've got my idea actually modeled.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I got impatient and did some quick cube mappings for the areas of the ship that I haven't drawn the panel lines for. Wanted to see how it was going to look...










Then I got started on the engine details...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll share my take on the containers (and a little about how they are constructed and fit together) later, but for now here is the ship with all containers inplace...










And none of them...









And for those that like the orthos here is the latest.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> I'll share my take on the containers (and a little about how they are constructed and fit together) later,


Fantastic pics! So you aren't going to use those big ugly metal slip latch style connectors as seen on the studio model for fitting them together?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I second that. Fantastic! I have been thinking of buying a 1/1000 model of the BB, now I can use your photos to help on the painting.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

That's just so very very cool.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I made one of these a year or so ago, with a couple of warp variants too. Even though its a big space sub, its still a cool ship


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes it is, and I've learned tons about Blender's UV mapping on this one as well. Have you got any renders handy for your Botany Bay?

*Warped9* and everyone, I'm glad you liked it and thanks for the kind words. More on the containers tomorrow. I finally got the engineering section UV mapped. I thought for sure it would be easier than the main hull (which was suprisingly easy), but it was actually a bear (go figure). So now I just have to draw all the panel lines and whatnot. The tower and final detailing should be easy as won't take long. I'm "in the short rows" as they say, looks like I'll finally get to claim a finished model (!!!).


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

yeah sure do...

Here is the Botany Bay, stock as she was in TOS... sans textures of course. Another view from the front.

Here is the Botany Bay, updated a little with impulse engines, windows, and a docking port. Here's a view of the docking port and some windows with interiors.

And this  is the DY-120 warp cargo transport variant. Another view showing the impulse engines I added.

Cheers!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Both of those models look great. I like the look with all of the cargo pods in place, rather than the "V" section missing on the top. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

That DY-120 is sweet!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Nova Designs, that is a great looking modeling.
The computer modeling I have seen on Hobby Talk is just awesome. I am glad to see such great artists at work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Sadly the DY-120 was destroyed when Klingon agents corrupted my hardrive. But I am going to rebuild it... I have enough images of what I did, plus the original Botany Bay is still intact, so I have a base to build on. 

Its entirely possible that you might see a kit of the DY-120... someday.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I love it! Maybe computer modeling is just as fun as real models?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ But you can't get glue on you, mess up the paint job, and lose decals. 
AAAHHH, the smell of paint, and glue. Staying high, and losing brain cells. 

Some how I don't think I make anys.......damn I forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Had a little progress today. And one bit of play I'll share, but don't expect it to go anywhere real. Here it is...

Decks...









More decks...









And click here for people!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And the real update. I added more of the structures to the "sail" and the airlock hatch. Not really going to add much in the way of viewports except for the bridge area and perhaps one or two more somewhere. And observation window next to the airlock is a good candidate.

Going for a bit of asymmetry here. There are supposed to be what looks like some form of vents or heat exhanger at this location. I will add them to the otherside (hense the asymmetry). Just seemed like a natural place to put this. Oh and it's a one piece hatch, if you look closely you should be able to see a a guy in a space suit.


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow, looks great, more detail in those close up than I exspected. keep those pics comming please.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Ok, then. Wait no longer. Here's a couple more that I think turned out well.










_I especially like this one_


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

You made an ugly duckling of a ship look really cool !


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really beautiful! You keep out doing yourself.The space shots look as if you grabbed from the episode "Space Seed".


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic! I love the diagram with the people in it!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Its very cold.... in spaaaaaaaaace.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Khaaan !!!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

OK, it's all on the model. There are some other details I'd like to add to the airlock hatch and it's surroundings but other than that it's all there. Should probably get back to the textures but first some renders...



















And the obligatory orthographic


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And one more before I go get ready for my MRI...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ That is my favorite shot. All of them are great. The orthographics should be what I need to do a model of it later.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks great! I still like it with all 16 pods, though.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> And one more before I go get ready for my MRI...


Gorgeous! My favorite too! Would love to see an animation of it rumblimg by, both from close up and about this distance, with some nice rumbling effects. Anybody remember the original "Sensurround" Battlestar Galactica release?
There was so much base it was actually making people in the audience ill!

By the way, hope the MRI went well. Let us know how everything is going.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes, the MRI went fine. An interesting experiance if you like really tight Jefferies tubes.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I present for you inspection one DY-100 class sleeper ship (please ignore the few places with the texture is stretched, this will be fixed... eventually):


Large Version (7040x3840, 1.56MB)


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Wtg 4mm !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

THAT is very bloody nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really Fantastic!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Incredible work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

At that resolution I see some things that need fixing. Most notably some of the texture stretching and it seems some of my darker panels have gone missing. However, I really do like the way it turned out if I do say so myself.

Had lots of fun on this one. Wonder what I should do next? Hmm...


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Are you fishing for suggestions?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Indeed. Casting the net and seeing what gets pulled up.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

How 'bout the good 'ole K-7?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Soon man, soon.

Cue music! Standby on monolith. Monkey man #3, please remove your watch.

Dum... ... Dum... ... Da Dum!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

:freak:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Looks monolithic...


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Indeed. Casting the net and seeing what gets pulled up.


How about something from TAS?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I think I've got it figured out but did you have a particular ship from TAS in mind?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

KAHHHHHHHHN!


----------



## podmonger (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.khaaan.com/


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I think I have seen that before.  

Oh, now I remember! It was on an old show that was in ,I think the 1960's.
Wasn't it called ... Star....Star trek! That was it. Nice shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I'm comming very late to this discussion but there were a few things I wanted to say.

First, 4MM is keeping us entertained with some very cool CG modeling as usual, keep up the great work! Your efforts help motivate me to learn Lightwave (I know you use Blender, Lightwave is just the package that I decided to start learning CG arts with).

The Botany Bay was not based on a submarine model (most of you know this already, I'm sure) but rather seems to be drawn from Mr Jefferies early concepts for the Enterprise itself. In general terms only, obviously the "E" would not need cargo pods but the overall arrangement is similar to some of those early sketches. The "Botany Bay" miniature spent some time sitting on my coffee table many years ago so I'm pretty familiar with it.

Nova Designs: Your models of this ship are really great too in both execution and design! Really loved your development follow-on designs for the DY-100. I think Mr Jefferies would have whole-heartedly approved of your additions and changes. Really, a tip of the hat here to your work. The only thing that had me scratching my (shinny) head was that indented area at the aft end of the top surfface of the "drive" (?) pod (encompassing the three boxes on top). In all other ways your original model seems to capture the details of the studio design exactly, except for this. Why this one deviation?

You have to love any spaceship with giant-sized V8 oil pans on its outer hull...

Is no one going to build the bright yellow "USS Ticonderoga, NC-2"..?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Kewl!


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Well I think I've got it figured out but did you have a particular ship from TAS in mind?


How about the _Bonaventure_?


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Well I think I've got it figured out but did you have a particular ship from TAS in mind?


I'd like to see the Huron class frieghter or maybe one of the specialized shuttles. :dude:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

ProfKSergeev said:


> How about the _Bonaventure_?


Also a cool choice.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I have plans to the Huron. I think I might have even sent a copy to you, 4MadMen.
It's just... kinda... butt ugly...(IMOpinion  , that is. What's with those sickly looking little psuedo-nacelle things on the front, anyway?  )

It would be kind of a challenge to make it into something palatible.

How is that D-7/D-6 coming along?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

X15-A2 said:


> Nova Designs: Your models of this ship are really great too in both execution and design! Really loved your development follow-on designs for the DY-100. I think Mr Jefferies would have whole-heartedly approved of your additions and changes. Really, a tip of the hat here to your work. The only thing that had me scratching my (shinny) head was that indented area at the aft end of the top surfface of the "drive" (?) pod (encompassing the three boxes on top). In all other ways your original model seems to capture the details of the studio design exactly, except for this. Why this one deviation?



Honestly I think it was a mod I made on the DY-120 that mistakenly got stuck back on the DY-100. It was so long ago I don't remember exactly how it happened. I think I was trying to keep the engine pod from looking like a bar of soap! 

But thanks for pointing it out on the DY-100, its easily fixed and the model will be back to being rather more accurate than not. :wave:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Phil. Gald to see you around.

On the TAS front (and modeling in general)... To be honest I'm not all that jazzed about how some of those vehicles look. I'm actually starting to itch about doing (or redoing) my Connie. However for the most part things are on hold as I try to do all the right things for my back.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't like the aztecing, but other then that it's gorgeous!

Another oldie but goodie!


----------

